# Twinstar 600ES on ADA 60f or Aquamaxx 9.1?



## Scubagirl (Apr 25, 2018)

Help needed please. I’m a newbie and trying to build my 1st planted tank ever. I’m debating between ada 60f or aquamaxx 9.1 gallon. My question is can I use twinstar 600es for such small tank? I plan to build an iwagumi with HC (or Monte Carlo) and DHG without CO2. 

Your replies are really appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I found some PAR data on the 600ES on UKAPS that might help. The distances are in centimeters, I assume. The 60f is 7 inches high which comes to 18 cm approximately and the Twinstar height is 11 cm so you're at roughly 30 cm not accounting for any substrate and based on the UKAPS thread that will give you around 86 PAR. After you add an inch or two of substrate your PAR is going to be closer to 100. Anyone feel free to check my math. 

That's a lot of light. I don't see how you can get by without CO2 and it's going to be a balancing act with that much light and CO2. Doable, but it wouldn't be my suggestion for a first planted tank. If the light was dimmable it would make things easier. Twinstar does make dimmable lights, but they do cost more. If that's not a problem I would opt for a dimmable version. I would opt for dimmable in any situation though. Having an adjustable light really helps.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ihiros-led-par-data-the-power-of-light.43178/


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

The twinstar 600es is dimmable with a tc420 or chihiros dimmer. Great light especially for red plants if you consider them in the future in another scape. But make sure to dim it on a 60F. Definitely go for a pressurized co2 system. It makes your plants grow so much better and outcompeting algae easier. If you don't have budget for it go twinstar 600es and spend some money on a co2 system.

For the scape you planning you can even go with 30PAR. So using it on full power is asking for troubles especially if it's your first scape. HC is a co2 lover for sure. Get a co2 system


----------

